# Laptop permanently freezes after plugging HDMI cable???



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

Greetings everyone,
Im not too tech savvy so I will try and explain exactly happened and hopefully get some assistance. I have an HP G42 AMD Turion II Dual Core Notebook that I am using for school (had the laptop for a year now, Windows 7 installed). I use it for watching movies (using GOP player), listening to music (itunes), completing term papers and attending online courses. I recently purchased an HDMI cable to watch movies from my laptop to my tv (I have an old Hitachi CRT 1080p w/HDMI compatibility), and when I plugged the cable in my laptop screen turned black for a brief moment, resumed normal and then completely froze. The only thing I was able to do was power it off and attempt to restart. I tried to restart the laptop and was barely able to type in my password as the welcome screen before it froze again. I can run windows in safe mode (both network and cmd prompt) but I cant run in normal. If more information is needed to troubleshoot I will be more than happy to provide. Thank you for your help!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a windows restore point to an earlier date when all was ok


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

greetings dai,
I tried to accomplish same to no avail. Once I got to the welcome screen to input my password the whole thing froze. No blue screen, no mouse movement, nothing. The laptop was still running; I heard the fan still going, but I didnt see the HDD light indicator flashing like it normally does.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you tried this from safe mode or are you not actually going into safe mode

you indicated earlier that you could access safe mode

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, attempted windows restore from safe mode and after it restarted in normal mode it still continued to freeze at the welcome menu. for downloading h/drive makers diagnostic utility does brand name matter? Im not sure which one I have. UPDATE: I was able to run a check from the boot menu (held esc during initial start up) and I received the following error:

short DST: FAILED

FAILURE ID
RLQA3V-0060K-XD003G-60WR03
Product ID
XB056UA#ABA

Hard Disk 1

Could this be the problem?? 

Thanks in advance for all your help and patience!!!


----------



## Narcissist (Jan 19, 2012)

This sounds like a driver issue to me, if it runs fine in safe mode, then it freezes in normal mode.

Enter into safe mode with command prompt

Once in Windows, open command prompt by typing cmd in the Start field and right click on cmd and run as administrator.

Type in command prompt (with spaces)

sfc /scannow

Then right click on the windows C: (your windows installation disk), go to properties, and tools and tell it to check disk on next restart.

Restart.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the long test from dos

dst usually indicates the hard drive has or is failing


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

Narcissist: results from cmd: sfc /scannow were: 
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations

upon disk check restart: 
cannot runn due to error caused by a recently installed software package. Use the system restore from the control panael to restore to a point prior.

Can this all stemming from an HDMI cable??? My laptop was running fine before I plugged it in


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

plugging in the cable may have triggered a driver install that it did not like


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

dai: this was the first time ever plugging in the cable, so you may be on to something. I tried to restore to a previous time, but after a successful restore and restart, the problem is that it still freezes in normal mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the drive test so we can either confirm or eliminate it from the equation

what brand of laptop is it


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

its an HP G42, and um....stupid question....where and how do I run the "drive test?"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you download the makers diagnostic iso from the link i gave you

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.

you burn it as a iso

The Official ImgBurn Website

then you boot the computer from the disk

it runs before anything else cuts in


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry dai, Im really not all that computer literate lol. My guess is its a Western Digital (WDC WD32 00BEKT -60V5T1 SATA Disk Device is the name) so Ill pick that one. Ill download it and repost with results. Once again thank you so much for your patience and assistance!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

WD Support / Downloads / EIDE (PATA) / WD Caviar RAID Edition


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

dai: did same, nothing happened when I tried to reboot from disk, and now for some reason the CD-R drive doesnt even appear in windows now. HELP!!! : (


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you see it listed in the bios


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

ok I fixed the CD issue, however when I reboot nothing happened. Is there something Im supposed to do with the boot settings??

Update: conducted the test. 
Quick Test States that quick test on drive 1 did not complete!
Status Code: 07 (failed read test element), failure checkpoint = 97
(Unknown test)
SMART self test did not complete on drive 1!


Extended Test froze the laptop on me...

I used DLGDIAG for Windows


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

from wd

0001 - 0008, 0015	SMART Error	Self Monitoring, Analysis, and Reporting Technology (SMART) Error returned during SMART Status/Self Test Command. The drive is defective. Replace Drive


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

so whats my next step? would restoring the laptop to factory settings (memory wipe?) work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

would not hurt to try it before buying a replacement

if you don't mind losing everything you could clear it with killdisk then try formatting and reinstalling everything


----------



## amjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

I have everything backed up to an external so I really don't mind, but I don't have the original disks to reformat. How to killdisk??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Freeware Download [email protected] KillDisk

it is no good wiping the disk without the operating disks to reinstall with


----------

